# StaffPad - 2020 iPad Pro or wait?



## rsg22 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm using the default orchestral library + Berlin first chairs on a 2018 iPad (non-Pro), biding my time before picking up an iPad Pro and some of the other 3rd-party orchestral libraries.

Since the 2021 iPad Pro announcement keeps getting pushed out, now looking like April/May if we're lucky, I'm considering picking up the current model and being done with it.

Is there anything the 2020 iPad Pro can't handle with StaffPad? I'm looking at full orchestral scores with multiple percussion staves. I'll probably pick up some of the synth/ambient libraries in the future as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, I use a iPad Pro 2018 and it plays full Orchestral Scores without a problem (using all 3rd-party orchestral libraries).
I think the processor is the same (2020) but with less memory.

I posted last week a performance by StaffPad of "Independence Day".
I mixed in logic (with stems), but it plays nicely in StaffPad.
If you check the first video (Opening Scene) at the end all the instruments are playing at the same time in ff.

Cheers


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 18, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I posted last week a performance by StaffPad of "Independence Day".


Yes I listened when you posted - very well done! I think you found a good workflow using StaffPad stems in Logic - hopefully we'll have better integration in the future.

Regarding iPad Pro performance, someone mentioned there was a recent thread in the StaffPad user group (Facebook) with some users having what could be performance issues with larger scores. Could be library bugs too I suppose. I no longer have a Facebook account so haven't read the thread myself.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 18, 2021)

My gut feeling says to wait - you've held out this long, and I think we'll see a big jump in performance this year (last year's update was almost nothing, just one extra GPU core and 6GB of RAM across the board, instead of only on the 1TB models). Also, you'll see clearance deals on 2020s after the 2021s are released, so you might also be able to save quite a bit vs today's prices, even if you don't go with a 2021 model.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 19, 2021)

I bought a Ipad pro 2020 because my 2016 couldnt handel big orchestral template.
The 2020 is amazing, I have a 42 instruments template, which it handels without problems. 
Unless you really need it now, I would wait for the newest one.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 19, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> I have a 42 instruments template


A magical number 



OleJoergensen said:


> which it handels without problems.


A magical pun (Intentional, or otherwise)


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 24, 2021)

For those that have the ipad Pro...do I need to have it with wi-fi? Doesn't it automatically connect to my internet if I assign it? I am considering it for staffpad once the new models ship out. Thanks.


----------



## emasters (Mar 24, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> For those that have the ipad Pro...do I need to have it with wi-fi? Doesn't it automatically connect to my internet if I assign it? I am considering it for staffpad once the new models ship out. Thanks.


Perhaps I misunderstand the question? When you purchase an iPad (including Pro), it comes with WiFi connectivity as a standard feature. In addition, you can pay extra to get 4G LTE mobile connectivity. But that model still supports WiFi. In my case, I have a standard iPad Pro (which includes WiFi) and when/if I need mobile connectivity, I use a HotSpot connection to my iPhone. Hope that helps.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 25, 2021)

emasters said:


> Perhaps I misunderstand the question? When you purchase an iPad (including Pro), it comes with WiFi connectivity as a standard feature. In addition, you can pay extra to get 4G LTE mobile connectivity. But that model still supports WiFi. In my case, I have a standard iPad Pro (which includes WiFi) and when/if I need mobile connectivity, I use a HotSpot connection to my iPhone. Hope that helps.


Ah okay. So just the non cellular is the regular version with WiFi. Thanls


----------



## ed buller (Mar 25, 2021)

I have the large PRO. It's fantastic . No problem on big scores

e


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 25, 2021)

There is a rumor in the Mac community that the next iPad Pro will have a similar performance of the M1 chip (major performance boost) and will be release in April.

G


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2021)

I may be getting ready to get the 12.9 pro...is the base model with 128 gigs sufficient for most tasks? Gonna use it with Staffpad and Touch OSC.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 26, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I may be getting ready to get the 12.9 pro...is the base model with 128 gigs sufficient for most tasks? Gonna use it with Staffpad and Touch OSC.


Unless you need to get something now, I'd recommend waiting a bit - there are very strong rumors that new iPad Pros are coming soon, so if you wait, you'll have a choice between the new model, or getting a better deal on the current model as they get cleared out. Also, some of the places that usually give decent discounts (the NYC camera/electronics stores) are closed for the next 10 days.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Unless you need to get something now, I'd recommend waiting a bit - there are very strong rumors that new iPad Pros are coming soon, so if you wait, you'll have a choice between the new model, or getting a better deal on the current model as they get cleared out. Also, some of the places that usually give decent discounts (the NYC camera/electronics stores) are closed for the next 10 days.


I am not in a rush, and would actually want to get the latest model anyway. Do you think the 128 gigs of RAM is enough? I'd rather not want to spend more than needed.


----------



## rmak (Mar 26, 2021)

I have the 2020 iPad Pro. No issues =).


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 26, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I am not in a rush, and would actually want to get the latest model anyway. Do you think the 128 gigs of RAM is enough? I'd rather not want to spend more than needed.


I think you'd be fine with 128 - I have a 256GB 2018 11" Pro, but I keep a ton of photos and podcasts synced to it. The 2018s had a base of 64GB, so upgrading was pretty much required, but they upgraded the base to 128 in 2020, so here's hoping they stick with that (or more) going forward.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I think you'd be fine with 128 - I have a 256GB 2018 11" Pro, but I keep a ton of photos and podcasts synced to it. The 2018s had a base of 64GB, so upgrading was pretty much required, but they upgraded the base to 128 in 2020, so here's hoping they stick with that (or more) going forward.


Cool, thanks. I am sure they will keep the 128 as the base.


----------

